# XFCE Thunar

## edorichev

Добрый день,  у меня давняя проблема c Thunar: Боковое и верхнее меню не видно и я не могу их открыть

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-APSsz1hp1G8/VAQfkRKOosI/AAAAAAAAAj4/vd9JYsm2a2o/w506-h385/thunar.png

Помогите пожалуйста!   :Question: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Use Strg-M to open the menu

----------

## desultory

Moved from Desktop Environments to Russian.

----------

## edorichev

Спасибо! Помогло!

----------

